# Campbell Nov 1st 1994-Aug 12th 009



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Margaret, I'm so broken hearted for you. You did so well by him.... amd he did seem to be doing so well, which is such a blessing. Godspeed sweet beloved boy, and big hugs for you my friend.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Margaret,

I too am so sorry to hear the news. What a great woofer he was.

Sending lots of hugs,

AnnieVA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nooooo...I'm so sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear the news
Rest In Peace Cam


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Margaret, So sorry to hear about Campbell. We'll fold our doggie paws tonight and say a prayer for all of you.

Logan, Lacey, & Ralphie-the Corgi


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Margaret,
I'm SOOOO very sorry - I saw the subject line and thought to myself - that can't be THE Campbell - and then it was. my thoughts are with you and your family - Campbell knows how much he was loved and he was so very lucky to have found you for his long and well-lived life.

God speed Campbell!

Erica


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, Margaret, my heart breaks at this terrible news. I am so very sorry. You gave sweet Cam a wonderful life. Run free, big guy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way!!! We all know your pain.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cam's passing  I have you and Campbell in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Cam !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. Thought and prayers coming your way.

RIP sweet Cam, and may your footsteps fall softly at the bridge.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

So sorry for your lose.. *hugs*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Margaret!!!! I am so very sorry and in tears for you and beautiful Cam. I know they can't live forever, none of us can, but so hard to say goodbye. He had a well loved life, sweet boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my God Margaret, I am so sorry. I have been tearing my house apart trying to find my address book so I can call you. Please call me anytime if you want.This is just the worst news, I can't believe it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Cam ~ Godspeed & Love
Play on this beach until time for the reunion.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Margaret, sending so much love and many prayers your way right now. As I said on FB, I bet he's keeping Heidi company up at the Bridge.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this 

He is in a better place now. Maybe he's even met up with my Rusty, Nikita, Comet and Dakota. Oh, the stories they could tell about their silly human...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cam its just so hard when you love them just so much.
Play hard at the bridge with kids up there.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Campbell.
Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Cam losing his battle. He is so much like my Beau and that made him extra special to me. We will say a prayer for you and yours. I will hug my guy alittle harder for you. 
Run Free Sweet Cam, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - he looked a lovely old boy, I feel sure he will have met up with my gang, who will look after him

Run freely now Cam and sleep softly


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Margaret, I am so sorry for your loss. What a precious boy. I wish there was something I could say or do to make this easier for you. I know I will love my girls just a little bit more tonight as I think of you and Campbell.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Margaret I an so very sorry for the loss of Cam, my heart breaks for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you. xxoo Amy


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Margaret, from his puppyhood in France to welcoming the fosters (including all those puppies!!!) and his doggie sisters and brothers, Cam led a wonderful life. They are never here long enough, but he had a swell time while he was a member of the Lamb clan. Cody has no doubt opened the fridge to share his treats. I'm sending you hugs and wishing you a peaceful heart as you learn to live without your sweet boy.....RIP, Cam.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know just how much your heart hurts right now. Your Cam was born the same year as my angel Kody. I'll send up a little prayer to him at the Bridge to comfort Cam because I'm sure they miss us too when it is time to go.

Godspeed sweet angel Cam......................


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my heart breaks for you. all the best wishes coming your way. God Speed Cam.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family on your loss. God speed sweet Cam.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very, very sorry....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I had to say goodbye to one of mine on Monday and I'm still kind of numb and can't believe he's gone. May his memories comfort you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Cam.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sad to hear about Cam. I have followed your posts and was heartened to know that he was having good days. Like you said, it can all go downhill so very fast. Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Margaret I am so sorry. I haven't been back on since I read your FB post this morning and I have been thinking of you. You gave him a long and wonderful life and he returned the favor. I know your heart aches, please know we all share your pain. Try and get some rest.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to be without them after we've shared so many wonderful years with them. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Enjoy your new playmates at the bridge sweet Cam.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful, beautiful boy he was.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and I share your pain. Prayers and hugs coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Although his body will belong to the earth, his spirit with the stars, his presence will always be with you on silent paws and his memory will be in your heart untill you meet again.

Dudley and my original Paco will be there too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I knew Cam was going to the vet, but not that he passed away. The days and weeks immediately following the loss of an old friend goldie are so painful, with pangs of something like intense homesickness over and over. I am truly sorry you lost Cam, and join my tears over Raleigh Joplin and Acadia to your for good dog Campbell


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear. In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. No matter how long they are with us, it is never enough.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> _The days and weeks immediately following the loss of an old friend goldie are so painful, QUOTE]_
> I echo that but add the word years! So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful, grand old boy.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We are sorry for Cam's passing, they all leave a legacy and Cam's must be very special. You and Cam are in our thoughts.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel your pain, I miss my Bobby ever day, after all those years together you have accumulated many memories that will make you smile and laugh again. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to read your beloved boy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge, thinking of you at this very sad time.RIP Cam.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Cam


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You don't get over it, you just get through it. 
You don't get by it, because you can't get around it. 
It doesn't get better; it just gets different. 
Every day... 
Grief puts on a new face.​~Wendy Feireisen

I have to credit GRZ for posting this poem....it's so very true, and especially so for you right now, Margaret.

Sending warm tight hugs as you struggle through the day...know that you were Cam's hero and love, and no one could have given him a better life....


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I just saw this. I am so sorry for your loss. The time we have with them is never enough.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you for all the good thoughts...so many of us have memories of lost friends. Seeing the peace in Cam's face as he relaxed into my arms was enough to tell me it was time...but it's oh so painful.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It never is long enough, is it? I am so sorry to read that your Cam has gone ahead to the bridge. Try to find comfort that he will never again suffer for even an instant. 
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge till your family meets you there, Cam.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you. I'm so very very sorry!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cam was a lucky and well loved dog. You made each other's lives better.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cam was a beautiful gent. May the peace that you saw on his face as he left comfort you knowing that he was free. Hugs to you.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

